# Taranova-Villas Palmas,  Costa Rica



## riverdees05 (Jan 29, 2009)

Anyone have any additional information on Taranova-Villas Palmas in Costa Rica that isn't in the Resort Review Section?


----------



## Mimi39 (Jan 31, 2009)

There should be a review, I posted one several years ago.  We like it a lot.  It's a small place in a residential neighborhood, so if you are used to 5***** mega resorts, it might not be your thing.  Our unit was a huge three bedroom, the staff was very nice and friendly, there was daily maid service and we booked all our day tours with the travel agency they are affilated with.  We could walk about two blocks to some good restaurants, a grocery store and the is also a casino nearby.


----------



## riverdees05 (Jan 31, 2009)

I read your review, thanks for the follow up.  I read some reviews in RCI and one of them said their unit didn't have AC.  Did you have AC in your unit?


----------



## ValHam (Jan 31, 2009)

I stayed there and it was defintely the worst out of maybe 30 exchanges - It was awful - I ended up going up to Monterverde and staying in a B& B - I felt like I was in a jail - However, the following week I ended up at a lovely timeshare called Pueblo Real .  I do not need a gold crown to be comfortable .
Costa Rica is a beautiful country - Nothing much to do in San Jose but leave -


----------



## Carol C (Feb 6, 2009)

ValHam said:


> Nothing much to do in San Jose but leave -


 - or file police reports when your rental car is broken into. :annoyed:


----------



## Jaybee (Feb 6, 2009)

We haven't stayed there since Oct. of 2001, so really don't know what's going on now.  It is definitely NOT a luxurious place, but if you find one there, it isn't REALLY Costa Rica.  We loved the place, as rustic as it was, and had some really great, and reasonable tours with Sol Tropical Tours.  I don't know if they're still there, but they came to the resort for orientation, and we saw a lot of things we didn't see when we cruised to CR many years ago.  Attitude will have a lot to do with whether you enjoy it.


----------



## riverdees05 (Jul 5, 2009)

Any updates?


----------



## Dunk (Aug 11, 2009)

I just returned from 3 weeks in Costa Rica. Personally, I would not spend a week in San Jose.
I spent a week at the Pueblo Real timeshare in Quepos and a week at the 
CONDOVAC LA COSTA in Playa Hermosa.   Both were nice resorts.


----------



## Marcia3641 (Aug 31, 2009)

Dunk said:


> I just returned from 3 weeks in Costa Rica. Personally, I would not spend a week in San Jose.
> I spent a week at the Pueblo Real timeshare in Quepos and a week at the
> CONDOVAC LA COSTA in Playa Hermosa.   Both were nice resorts.




Hi Dunk,

I am considering Costa Rica for a girls trip next year. And I read the reviews for Condovac.What month did you go? And did it rain? I am looking at July or August. Sounds like a car is required, do you agree? Also, is Liberia the closest airport and if so do you know how far it was to the resort.

Thanks
Marcia3641


----------



## brother coony (Aug 31, 2009)

Marcia3641 said:


> Hi Dunk,
> 
> I am considering Costa Rica for a girls trip next year. And I read the reviews for Condovac.What month did you go? And did it rain? I am looking at July or August. Sounds like a car is required, do you agree? Also, is Liberia the closest airport and if so do you know how far it was to the resort.
> 
> ...


 
Just came back from a week in Costa Rica Aug. 15 to the 22, It rained every day, at about 3:00 Pm and we were told that this is the end of the rainey season,but the rain is warm and it just last for about 1hr each time,
  Stayed at Paradisus Playa Conchal, AI.in Gunacaste (not sure of Spelling)
real nice resort,Gold Grown,but subpar food and drinks,rent a car drove 4 hrs to Monteverde Nat. park, and Polo verde nat. park, main roads are very good, but most side roads are dirt.


----------

